#  Krankheiten >   Schmerzen im linken Oberbauch >

## Anja

Hallo, 
ich habe seit  längerem starke Schmerzen im linken Oberbauch. Sie beginnen eigentlich bereits morgens bevor ich überhaupt etwas gegessen habe und nehmen über den Tag zu. Mein Bauch fühlt sich oft gebläht und angespannt an. Da ich, aufgrund einer rheumatischen Erkrankung, mehrere Medikamente nehmen muss, bekomme ich schon einen Magenschutz (OMEP).
Eine heutige Magenspiegelung hat auch keine Entzündung festgestellt; evtl. Bakterien werden noch untersucht. 
Ebenfalls habe ich öfters Herzkrämpfe, besonders wenn ich angespannt bin oder mich aufrege. An manchen Tagen habe ich einen Ruhepuls von 100. Ein Besuch bei einem Kadiologen vor knapp einem Jahr hat nichts ergeben, lediglich dass mein Herz definitiv zu schnell schlägt.
Langsam zweifle ich an meinen Wahrnehmungen, aber z.B. der schnelle Puls ist ja messbar. 
Kennt jemand von Euch solche Symptome/Beschwerden oder weiß jemand einen Rat für mich? 
Vielen Dank schon einmal im Voraus!!

----------


## dreamchaser

Die Organe, die sich im linken Oberbauch befinden sind die Milz, die Biegung des Dickdarms und die linke Niere.
Ein Ultraschall sollte sicher gemacht werden zur Diagnostik. Dann wäre je nachdem ggf. eine Darmspiegelung ratsam in Absprache mit dem Hausarzt/Gastroenterologen.

----------


## Anja

Vielen Dank für diese Information.
Ich frage mich immer nur, warum die Hausärzte nicht auf solche Informatonen/Gedanken kommen... 
Jedenfalls vielen Dank für solch eine "Aufklärung". 
Alles Gute!

----------


## Sylvia

Hallo Anja, du meinst im Oberbauch ,kann es auch evtl. an den Eierstöcken liegen.Wenn da was ist die strahlen aus .Ich hatte das mal und sie haben auch Magen ,Niere untersucht ohne Befund .Bis ich da mal nachgefragt hatte und siehe da es waren die Eierstöcke.
War bloß so ein Gedanke .
Lg. Sylvi

----------


## Anja

Vielen Dank für den Tipp. Wäre auch eine Möglichkeit.
Ich verzweifle langsam, weil mein Arzt so zähflüssig ist. Es kann doch nicht angehen, dass der Patient dem Arzt Tipps gibt, wie die Diagnose sein könnte.
Nun werde ich erst einmal geröntgt..... wenn auch da nichts bei raus kommt, gehe ich zu meiner Gynäkologien. 
Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute und ganz viel Gesundheit. 
Viele Grüße
Anja

----------


## dreamchaser

Was wird denn geröntgt?? Wirbelsäule? Brustkorb?

----------


## Anja

CT Abdomen.
Ich glaube aber fast, mein Arzt hat einfach keine Lust etwas zu finden. Nach der Magenspiegelung, die ja nichts ergeben hat, meinte er, wir hätten ja bereits alle Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft ( :Huh?:  :Huh?:  :Huh?: ??). 
Vg. Anja

----------


## dreamchaser

Wurde denn ein Ultraschall vom Bauch gemacht :Huh?:  Ein CT ist ja schon eine zweite Methode, die man erst macht, wenn der Ultraschall nix bringt...

----------


## Anja

Nein, überhaupt nicht. Bisher wurde nur die Magenspiegelung vorgenommen. Aber ich, als einfacher Patient, muss mich leider auf den Arzt verlassen können, da es "sein" Fachgebiet ist.
Ich bin daher sehr verwundert, dass ein CT erst an 2. Stelle durchgeführt werden sollte.... 
Aber hier mal ein Kompliment: ich finde es toll, dass sich eine Ärztin hier die Zeit nimmt und Fragen beantwortet.
Davon sollte sich so mancher Arzt mal eine Scheibe abschneiden! 
Vg. Anja

----------


## dreamchaser

Ich weiss ja nicht, welche Idee dahintersteckt, dass er ein CT machen will. Ist ja nicht nur Strahlung, sondern auch kostenintensiv und wird allein deshalb seltener gemacht.
Du könntest ja nochmal ansprechen, ob es nicht noch andere Verfahren gibt ihn eben drauf ansprechen. Klar, mit Ultraschall kann man sicher nicht alles sehen, aber man kann sich schonmal einen Überblick verschaffen.
Leider kann ich auch nicht alle Fragen beantworten...gebe mir aber Mühe.

----------


## Anja

Für meinen Arzt sei es die "einzige Möglichkeit", obwohl ein Ultraschallgerät im Behandlungsraum steht.... vielleicht reicht sein Budget für dieses Quartal nicht mehr :-(
Nur so einen Arzt kann ich nicht gebrauchen und werde mich nach einem besseren Arzt umsehen. Nur leider muss ich diese Geschichte jetzt mit ihm "durchziehen". 
Dennoch vielen Dank für die Mühe. 
Vg. Anja

----------


## Anja

Nachdem ich jetzt mehrere Untersuchungen über mich ergehen lassen musste (ohne Erfolg) werde ich wirklich noch meine Gynäkologin zu Rate ziehen. Vielen Dank für den Tipp. 
Lg. Anja

----------


## Anja

Hallo, hatte gestern das CT Abdomen: es ist eine Magenschleimhautreizung/-entzündung, aber nur minimal. Ich habe den Radiologen gefragt, ob dies denn nicht bei der Magenspiegelung hätte festgestellt werden müssen. Er bejahte, aber meinte auch, der Befund der Magenspiegelung wäre ausschlaggebend ( :Huh?: ). 
Fühle mich bei diesen Ärzten leider schon fast wie ein Simulant (obwohl ich schon beim Trinken dieser Flüssigkeit vor dem CT Schmerzen verspürte). 
Vg. Anja

----------


## Anja

Hallo, 
danke schön für den Tipp. Es wurde heute eine Zyste am Eierstock festgestellt; nichts bewegendes, ist aber schmerzhaft. Da sie noch klein ist, schauen wir, ob sie auch von alleine wieder verschwindet. 
Dir alles Gute und Danke schön!

----------


## TripleM

Hallo, Anja. Ich bin zwar nur "Apotheker" und möchte auch keine Diagnose stellen. Du bekommst Omeprazol. Dieses Medikament besitzt neben harmlosen Blähungen auch Pankreatitis als gefährliche Nebenwirkung. Ich hatte selber schon mal eine und kenne das Krankheitsbild einigermaßen. Die Diagnose ist relativ schwierig, wenn auch eindeutig, denn ein Blutbild zeigt erhöhte Pankreasenzyme (vorallem Lipase),auch ein gespanntes Abdomen ist ein Symptom, zur weiteren Abklärung ist ein CT unumgänglich, da nur so eine Differenzierung von ödematösen und nekrotisierenden Form möglich ist. Ich möchte Dir keine Angst machen. Wenn aber auch Übelkeit und Obstipation auftreten und die Schmerzen nicht allzu stark sind könnte auch eine chronische Form vorliegen. Ich möchte mich nicht auf eine Pankreatits als Ursache versteifen, aber eine ärztliche Abklärung ist dringend erforderlich. Meine Ärzte haben auch eine Zeit gebraucht bis die Diagnose feststand, obwohl ich schon eine Anfangsverdacht hatte. Pantoprazol ist übrigens eine nebenwirkungsarme Alternative zu Omeprazol. 
MfG TripleM

----------


## Anja

Hallo, 
vielen Dank für diese Hinweise.
Warum "nur" Apotheker... die wissen manchmal mehr als die Ärzte.
Ein CT wurde am Freitag gemacht und wohl eine Magenschleimhautentzündung festgestellt. Komischerweise wurde dies bei einer Magenspiegelung ein paar Tage vorher nicht bemerkt ( :Huh?: ??).
Auch meinte meine Gynäkologin eine Untersuchung ihrerseits wäre eigentlich nicht nötig, da bei einem CT Abdomen alles zu sehen wäre..... und sie stellte eine Zyste bei mir fest (und dies 3 Tage nach dem CT!!!).
Ich lasse mir jetzt die Ergebnis auf CD brennen und versuche über meinen Bruder (er ist Krankenpfleger) noch andere Meinungen zu holen. 
In meiner Verzweifelung (ständige Schmerzen mit angespanntem/geblähtem Bauch) habe ich mir gestern in der Apotheke Schüssler-Salze geholt. Aus einer Broschüre kam ich auf folgende Salze: Ferrum phosporicum D12 -Nr. 3 + Magnesium phosphoricum D6 -Nr. 7). 
Dennoch vielen, vielen Dank für diese Hinweise. 
Auch Dir viel Gesundheit. 
Viele Grüße
Anja

----------

